# Raspberry leaves (Mare Magic)



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

It keeps them cycling year round?? I've never heard of that and when I talked with my vet about it he never mentioned that. I haven't gone through a winter yet with my mare on it so I am not sure if I will keep her on it or not. Although she is much easier to handle while on it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

My mare is a complete nut lately so I'm just gonna put her back on it because she was so far better on them. I did read somewheres though that it'll keep them cycling year round somewheres. So not sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm I will have to wait and see what happens. But yes I love the stuff it really is magic.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

MM *is* pure raspberry leaves - absolutely no difference between the stuff labelled as "Mare Magic" and generic raspberry leaves. :wink:

I've had Lacey on daily raspberry leaves for years (coming up on 2.5) and she still stops cycling in the winter and she's certainly not immune to them. I think someone was pulling your leg. :lol:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Agree with Wallaby. Isabel has been on them for going on 3 years, and they do make a huge difference. I don't think she's "grown immune" to them. 

One trick- not sure where you get them, but I buy in bulk from my local food co-op. As a member of the co-op, I get 1 lb bags of raspberry leaves for ~$13. I think that's a 10% discount over what a non-member of the co-op would pay, but most co-ops allow anyone to purchase there. There's another mare (and, a gelding :wink at my barn who are on them too, so we were mail ordering them in, and found out that we can basically get twice as much by weight from the co-op as it was costing us once shipping was adding in to the mail order. Plus, I just prefer my money to go to a local store!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I found MM to be useless quite frankly. It smells awesome though, and horses seemed to like it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> MM *is* pure raspberry leaves - absolutely no difference between the stuff labelled as "Mare Magic" and generic raspberry leaves. :wink:
> 
> I've had Lacey on daily raspberry leaves for years (coming up on 2.5) and she still stops cycling in the winter and she's certainly not immune to them. I think someone was pulling your leg. :lol:



No I know it's the same exact thing. But on another forum someone said to stop feeding in winter and then someone else said that it'll keep her cycling throughout the winter. *shrugs*

So therefore, do you feed them year round or stop in the winter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I found MM to be useless quite frankly. It smells awesome though, and horses seemed to like it.



I had her on them for three months and couldn't tell when she was in heat. We've since moved barns and I took her off them because I figured I didn't need them anymore. Totally wrong because she's hardly handle-able especially in heat. :rolls eyes: ...mares :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know raspberry leaves were used with horses! Or that that's what MM is made out of (not being a mare person myself).

I use raspberry leaf extract during my...lady time (don't want to freak out the poor boys on here lol!). I take 1 pill (a third of what women in third trimester should take) and I can barely feel the lower half of my body. For years I'd taken a bunch of codeine, paracetamol, ibuprofen etc and sat there clutching a hot water bottle every month, and still feel like I was being tortured. Silly me. Raspberry leaves are the bestest


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> So therefore, do you feed them year round or stop in the winter?
> [/size]


I feed them year-round. 



EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I use raspberry leaf extract during my...lady time (don't want to freak out the poor boys on here lol!). I take 1 pill (a third of what women in third trimester should take) and I can barely feel the lower half of my body. For years I'd taken a bunch of codeine, paracetamol, ibuprofen etc and sat there clutching a hot water bottle every month, and still feel like I was being tortured. Silly me. Raspberry leaves are the bestest


IT WORKS ON HUMANS TOO???? :shock::shock:
Sign me up!!! Duuude. :shock: 
Let's just say that me and my "aunt" aren't on good terms. :rofl:


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Guess I'm gonna get me raspberry leaves!! I didn't know it worked for us too!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Sadly there's a dearth of scientific research on its medicinal properties, although now Australia has a National Institute of Complementary Medicine we might get someone doing a study (and it getting to print a year and a half after it's finished due to the unbelievably prehistoric academic publication system).

I've always been pretty sceptical about a lot of complementary medicine (partly because my Mum is such a fan) but after years of horrible pain that wasn't alleviated by painkillers I decided to give it a go and haven't looked back. It's pretty strong though, my body ends up feeling a bit nonexistant, but that's fine with me! The tea tastes horrible (very bitter) but is a less potent option.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I buy in bulk from the local health food store and on the bottle it says something along the lines of 'natural aid to help with woman's hormones' they seriously must think I'm nuts because I just bought a pound and a half from them and every other time I usually clear out there shelves. :lol: they must think I'm a physco when it's that time of the month!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Wallaby said:


> I feed them year-round.
> \IT WORKS ON HUMANS TOO???? :shock::shock:
> Sign me up!!! Duuude. :shock:
> Let's just say that me and my "aunt" aren't on good terms. :rofl:


Lol! 

Red Raspberry leaves are better for low estrogen and Wild Yam is better for needing more progesterone but yes, fantastic results with using this for humans of course!


...We have a mare here who is much happier on Red Raspberry leaves (& and red chestnut) than off. I think she acutally has a hormone imbalance of some sort but the RR seems to level things for her. We've used bulk leaves from the health food store (Maybe $10 a pound or so) or ordererd the human liquid form from naturesunshine.com and drizzled a teaspoon sized ammount in her grain. Either works. Both are cheaper than MM.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is where it says it'll keep them cycling year round. 


Mare Magic

End the Night 'Mare' Feed 'Mare Magic'

IF you own a mare you need Mare Magic

If you have a cranky mare you need Mare Magic

Mare Magic is an herbal supplement added to grain, one time daily to help calm heat cycles and tone the uterus

Help your mare be more comfortable during her cycles.* Whether you have a mare that has a hard cycle, or is moody or cranky, or just seems to be uncomfortable give her Mare Magic.* Bring out the wonderful companion you know she can be

Mares are more pleasant to work with and fun to own when fed Mare Magic

Heat cycles will continue through out the year

If you are having a hard time getting your mare bred, give Mare Magic a try.* Mare Magic tones the uterus thus helping the reproductive tract

Feed Mare Magic daily and have a more enjoyable companion all year.

Mare Magic can be fed to mares and geldings to help horses focus and stay on task

Mare Magic is an all natural product

Cost Effective

Mare Magic works best if fed all year

Mare Magic does not TEST

Ingredients - 100% Raspberry Leaf - It can be fed to pregnant mares. It is a natural herb not harmful.

Mare Magic is fed 1 scoop 1 time daily

Loading dose: 2 scoops for first 10 days

An extra scoop can be fed the day of an activity

For best results feed all year

Heat cycles will continue through out the year

Start your mares and geldings on Mare Magic today "You too will see the difference''
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I had her on them for three months and couldn't tell when she was in heat. We've since moved barns and I took her off them because I figured I didn't need them anymore. Totally wrong because she's hardly handle-able especially in heat. :rolls eyes: ...mares :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those herb supplements really work for some horses, and do nothing for others. Great it works for you. May be just look for the wild raspberry around and just dry out some leaves - that'll save some money!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

She seems alot better just being back on it for these few days. I saw the actual MM at the feed store for $69 for like a pound. :shock: so glad I heard about just buying the leaves in bulk!! Maybe on our trail rides I should scout for some wild raspberry bushes. That would be great! But I'm hoping she mellows back down to how she use to be before I took her off them. Literally she's turned into a spooky bucking wild pony in heat! And not to mention seems to forget her manners. On the leaves she was dead as a doornail and I even gave a few lessons off her. *sigh* I've realized how much I love geldings while owning my mare. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

I think what they are saying there is that it will not prevent them from cycling at their normal times, not that they'll continue to go into heat over the winter. I started my gelding on raspberry leaves due to high testosterone and I have actually noticed a difference. This was a too from a previous owner of his. I think because it takes a few months to start working, that you're supposed to keep it up year round. I buy mine from herbnhorse.com. two lbs shipped = $20
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

LonesomeRanch said:


> I think what they are saying there is that it will not prevent them from cycling at their normal times, not that they'll continue to go into heat over the winter. I started my gelding on raspberry leaves due to high testosterone and I have actually noticed a difference. This was a too from a previous owner of his. I think because it takes a few months to start working, that you're supposed to keep it up year round. I buy mine from herbnhorse.com. two lbs shipped = $20
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? Hmmm, that's very interesting. I might see if I can get some for Brock - even though I'll be selling him/leasing him anything that helps keep him thinking with his brain and not with his (missing) boy parts would be helpful in the meantime.

Perhaps I should take them more often too, might stop my beard from growing! :think: :mrgreen:


----------

